# احصل على خريطة العالم بالإحداثيات



## أبو ماجد (23 مارس 2007)

احصل على خريطة العالم بالإحداثيات 
فك ضغط المجلد G ثم المجلد Tdb ثم المجلد UnitCode
ضع المجد Tdbو المجلد UnitCode في المجلد G
ثم من داخل ال G اعمل SETUP وستحصل على برنامج له الميزات التالية :

1-	برنامج من خلاله تحصل على احداثيات أي نقطة 
2-	ممكن تحويل أحداثيات من أي جملة احداثيات إلى جملة أخرى
3-	ممكن أن تأخذ احداثات بواسطة gps وتنقلها مباشرة على الخريطة وتعرف موقها
4-	ممكن أن تحفظ الملف من البرنامج على DXF فترسم النقاط على الأوتوكاد
لكن يلزم برنامج update map source سوف أحملة عما قريب من أجل ادخال واخراج 
النقاط من GPS إلى الكمبيوتر


----------



## sumrak2000 (23 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
من وين تنزيل الملف جزاك الله اخير


----------



## garary (23 مارس 2007)

نحن فى الانتظار


----------



## أبو ماجد (23 مارس 2007)

الرجاء عدم المؤخذه على الخطأ الفني لأنني حاولت ارفاق الملفات الثلاث ولم أستطع وانتظروا إنشاء سأحاول ثانية وثالثة حتى أحمل البرنامج


----------



## المليونير الفقير (24 مارس 2007)

*الاستفسار*

شكرا على هذة الجهود ولكن من ين يتم تنزيل الرنامج وبسرعة للحاجة الماسة اليه


----------



## أبو ماجد (24 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم هذا البرنامج وإنشاء الله سأتابع الباقي لاحقاً
G__.zip​


----------



## خالد البلوي (24 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووورر


----------



## العريني (24 مارس 2007)

الف شكر يا هندسة:12:


----------



## engramy (25 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

جاري التحميل


----------



## engramy (25 مارس 2007)

البرنامج مش شغال

مش عارف ليه

هوا لازم الثلاث ملفات مع بعض ولا إيه


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (25 مارس 2007)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــور أخى الفاضل الكريم .*
*بانتظار باقى الملفات ............................*


----------



## أبو ماجد (25 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هذا الملف الثاني ..


----------



## أبو ماجد (26 مارس 2007)

البرنامج يعمل الآن إنشاء الله ولكن من أجل الميزات سأحمل ملف update map source لاحقاً
الرجاء الدعاء بالتوفيق


----------



## أبو ماجد (26 مارس 2007)

الرجاء من الزملاء العذر الشديد بعد تحميل الملف وبعد أن تم الرفع لم أجد الملف ساحاول مرة ثانية علماً أنني حملت الملف مرتين وهذه المحاولة الثالثة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 مارس 2007)

مع أني لم أجربه بعد فالشكرلك مقدما.


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (26 مارس 2007)

*مشكور أخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك على الملف الثانى*


----------



## garary (26 مارس 2007)

مشكور حيث تم تحميل الملفين السابقين ونحن فى انتظار الملف Tdb لاكتمال عملية التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسور (27 مارس 2007)

يعطيك العافية يا بش مهندس ابو ماجد ..بس ياريت الملف التالت 
نحنا في الانتظاااار


----------



## شاهان (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اين يوجد ملف tdb


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (28 مارس 2007)

*بارك الله فيك وفى انتظار الملف الثالث *


----------



## omar_k (29 مارس 2007)

الملف غير غير شغال وشكرا


----------



## خالد البلوي (29 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## جاسمين محمد الشال (30 مارس 2007)

*شكرا كثيرا*

انا طالبه في كليه الاداب قسم جغرافيا شعبه مساحه . 
لما بنشتغل في شركه بتروووووول بنعمل فيها ايه بالظبط 
نفسي حد يجاوبني يعني ممكن يقبلونا فيها ولا لا ؟ طيب ولو كده ممكن ينفع نروح نتدرب فيها 
ولا من الاخر مش بيرضواااااا


----------



## أبو ماجد (30 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء من الإخوة الإفادة لأنني رفت الملف الثالث أكثر من عشرين مرة وبعد ساعة من التحميل يأتي فشل تحميل الملف من عنده طريقة افيدوني جزاكم الله خير لأنني أعلم أن البرنامج ضروري لكم ومهم جداً


----------



## سالم خطاب (30 مارس 2007)

مشكور ...ولكن انا حملت الملفات لكن لم تشتغل 
..هل تعمل بعد ضم الملف الثالث
...وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم عبد الكريم (30 مارس 2007)

مع أني لم أجربه بعد فالشكرلك مقدما.


----------



## هيثم عبد الكريم (30 مارس 2007)

الملف ما اشتغل يا يا أبو ماجد 
نتمنى منك انو تحط كل الملفات وشكرا


----------



## رفعت داود (31 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو ماجد


----------



## أبو ماجد (31 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الإخوه الأعزاء لايمكن عمل البرنامج بدون الملف الثالث لأنه هو الملف الموجود عليه خريطة العالم
ونوع الملف img وحاولت تحميل الملف كثيراً ولم يتحمل إلى الموقع 
الرجاء من المشرف العام ايجاد طريقة لتحميل الملف 
وشكراً 
أنا بإننظار الرد


----------



## garary (2 أبريل 2007)

الرجاء من المشرف العام ايجاد طريقة لتحميل الملف


----------



## م.مصطفى كامل (2 أبريل 2007)

اولا : الاخ الكريم ابوماجد جزاك الله خيرا على الملفين
فقد قمت بتحميلهما بسهولة
ثانيا بالنسبة لتحميل الجزء الثالث يمكن ان تقوم برفعه
على من مواقع التحميل كطق طق مثلا
او wikiupload.com
او zupload.com
هذا ما يحضر ذاكرتي الان
و غيرها كثير
واسف على الاطالة


----------



## ابو ارجوان (3 أبريل 2007)

مشكور وما قصرت يامهندس ماجد ( باقي الثالث )


----------



## أيمن شلبى (4 أبريل 2007)

لكم جزيل الشكر ونريد الملف الثالث Tdb


----------



## مهندس بغداد (5 أبريل 2007)

*عاشت الايادي وبانتظار الملف الثال*ث


----------



## garary (5 أبريل 2007)

لماذ هذا التأخير فى الملف الثالث ارجوا الاسراع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## demag (6 أبريل 2007)

في انتظار الملف الثالث الله لا يهينك


----------



## فارس_المصري (6 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وارجو الله ان يعينك علي كل خير


----------



## أبو ماجد (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً جزيلاً لأخ مصطفى كامل على هذه الطريق التي استفدت منها برفع الملف
هذا رابط للملف الثالث tdb 
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=15YJJjCB7
نرجو لكم الإستفادة من البرنامج 
الرجاء لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (6 أبريل 2007)

*مشكور أخى أبو ماجد على هذا البرنامج *


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (6 أبريل 2007)

أخى الفاضل / *أبوماجد*الملف الثالث ربما يكون غير كامل ..... نرجو مراجعة حجم الملف قبل وبعد الضغط 
*موفقين إن شاء الله إلى فعل الخيرات*


----------



## garary (7 أبريل 2007)

مشكور لقد تم تشغيل البرنامج وارجوا ان توضح لنا بعض المعلومات عن كيفية استعمالة.ونأمل منك المزيد من البرامج وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (7 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى العزيز


----------



## مهندس بغداد (7 أبريل 2007)

*برنامج Map Source
برنامج رائع جدا..........شكرا لك اخي*


----------



## أبو ماجد (7 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم .. 
الرجاء من الأخوة الكرام الدخول على هذا الرابط وتحميل هذا الملف وه : 
update والضغط على البرنامج فقط .. يعطيك معلومات إضافية كثيرة مشروحة في أول الموضوع 

http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=tvQIHhQoM

وشكرا ً لجميع من مر على الموضوع .. 
الرجااااااااااااااااااااااء أن لا تنسوني من دائكم


----------



## أبو ماجد (7 أبريل 2007)

الإخوة الأعزاء بعد التحميل يكون البرنامج على الشكل التالي


----------



## م.مصطفى كامل (7 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووور الاخ الكريم
جاري التحميل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (7 أبريل 2007)

*مشكور لقد تم تشغيل البرنامج *


----------



## engramy (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akato (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على جهدك الطيب وعلى الملفات القيمة


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (8 أبريل 2007)

*إحوانى الكرام .....
أرجو نبذه شرح ولو كانت بسيطة عن كيفية عمل البرنامج.*


----------



## diar (8 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج 
اتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## أبو ماجد (8 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الإخوة الكرام إنشاء سوافيكم بشرح لعمل البرنامج وفائده الكبيرة قريباً


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (9 أبريل 2007)

*مشكور أخانا الفاضل أبوماجد على هذا المجهود *


----------



## أداريهاوتعاندني (11 أبريل 2007)

مشكزر وكثر الله خيرك


----------



## fadeel (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل


----------



## mgmhah (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا و جارى التحميل


----------



## احمد عبداللة (11 أبريل 2007)

اخى ابوماجد لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج ولكنة لايتم عملية التثطيب وتظهر رسالة ان يوج خطاء فى الملف tub ارجو المساعدة


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (12 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخى الكريم بس لو ممكن شرح طريقة الاستخدام


----------



## agui (12 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات


----------



## فارس_المصري (14 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير  ولاكن الملف الثالث لااستطيع تنزيله ويبدو ان هنال خطاء في الملف


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (18 أبريل 2007)

*أين الشرح يا أبوماجد ياغالى*


----------



## أبو ماجد (18 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
الإخوة الكرام يجب وضع الملف tdb داخل الملف الأول وبعدها تقوم بعملية sutep
وستنجح العملية بإذن الله
الرجاء الدعاء بالتوفيق


----------



## أبو ماجد (20 أبريل 2007)

السلا م عليكم ورحمته وبركاته .. 
أخوتي الكرام هذا شرح بسيط ومستعجل .. 
أرجو المعذرة على التأخر .. 
وأنا جاهز لأي استفسار .. 
وفقني الله وإياكم لعمل الخير


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (21 أبريل 2007)

مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم *أبوماجد*
*موفقين إن شاء الله إلى فعل الخيرات*


----------



## maayyad (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جداً ،،، جاري التحميل


----------



## هدهد سليمان (25 أبريل 2007)

ألف شكر أخي العزيز ... واتمنى ان تتحفونا بمثل هذه المواضيع...برامج


----------



## أيمن شلبى (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لاهتمامكم وجارى التحميل


----------



## ba7r2010 (26 أبريل 2007)

أبو ماجد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكراً جزيلاً لأخ مصطفى كامل على هذه الطريق التي استفدت منها برفع الملف
> هذا رابط للملف الثالث tdb
> http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=15YJJjCB7
> ...


مشكور أخى على المجهود العظيم الذى تبذله من أجل الفائده العامه بس ياريت بلاش تحمل الملفات على طقطق لأنه بطئ جداً ممكن تحمل على rapidshare


----------



## ليدوو85 (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (30 أبريل 2007)

هل من المزيد من شرح يا أبوماجد يا غالى ...... لا تبخل ......


----------



## الذهب النادر (18 مايو 2007)

:5: مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## waleedalmekhlafi (19 مايو 2007)

اين الملف الثالث


----------



## صفيره (20 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الحسون المدني (21 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله كل الخير ، شكرا لك


----------



## محمد الشجيري (22 مايو 2007)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## abedodeh (22 مايو 2007)

مشكور وكثر خيرك


----------



## أبو ماجد (6 يونيو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لكل من مر على الموضوع


----------



## assuamro (14 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عثمان فاضل (17 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل بلامكان الحصول على manual لجهاز الجي بي اس 72بللغه العربيه
ولكم الشكر وفائق التقدير


----------



## mzs_953 (22 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك وربنا يدوم محبتك
اين الملف الثانى tdb
شكرا


----------



## يزن عليان (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكور يا اخ ابو ماجد والله يقويك


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

الأخ يزن عليان مرحبا بيك عضو جديد بيننا


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

أرحب بالأخ عثمان فاضل والأخ MZs

اعضاء جدد بيننا وشرفتم المنتدي


----------



## أبو ماجد (22 يونيو 2007)

عثمان فاضل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هل بلامكان الحصول على manual لجهاز الجي بي اس 72بللغه العربيه
> ولكم الشكر وفائق التقدير



شكراً أخي الكريم
وهذا الموقع فيه شرح بالعربي لأجهزة GPS
WWW.DARMOJA.COM
وفقك الله


----------



## أبو ماجد (22 يونيو 2007)

mzs_953 قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك وربنا يدوم محبتك
> اين الملف الثانى tdb
> شكرا



أهلاً وسهلاً أخي الكريم عضو جديد معنا 
والملف موجود له رابط في الصفحات السابقة
وشكراً


----------



## احمد محمد محسن (22 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا ابو ماجد


----------



## احمد محمد محسن (22 يونيو 2007)

اين الملف tdbنحن في انتظارك ولك جزيل الشكر:77:


----------



## احمد محمد محسن (22 يونيو 2007)

نريد شرح لبرنامج Surfer 
ان امكن


----------



## احمد محمد محسن (22 يونيو 2007)

يزن عليان قال:


> مشكور يا اخ ابو ماجد والله يقويك


----------



## احمد محمد محسن (22 يونيو 2007)

مش عرفين نشتغل على البرنامج لو ممكن المساعده من فضلك يا كريم


----------



## احمد محمد محسن (22 يونيو 2007)

هو محدش عايز يرد ليه


----------



## عبدالبارى (25 يونيو 2007)

مع أني لم أجربه بعد فالشكرلك مقدما وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## نهاركم طيب (26 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا عزيزي


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (27 يونيو 2007)

متشكر ......


----------



## م.م.ابراهيم (11 يوليو 2007)

نشكرك على هذة الاطلالة ولكن من اين ننزل باقي الملفات


----------



## م999999999 (16 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم الملف الثالث تم مسحه من مكان التحميل
ولكم الشكر


----------



## mokh (19 يوليو 2007)

مشكوورررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (24 يوليو 2007)

الأخ أبو ماجد المحترم جزاك الله خيرا
و لكن موقع طق طق قام بمسح جميع الملفات لتحديث الموقع
نرجو رفع الملف الثالث Tdb مرة أخرى
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## falehffb (10 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور كثير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## waleedalmekhlafi (18 أغسطس 2007)

رابط الملف الثالث لم يعد يعمل نرجوا تجديده


----------



## tigerbrave (18 أغسطس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (4 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي بترك الله فيك ولكن بعد ان نزلت البرنامج وعند فتح الرار وعند التنصيب يقول لديك نقص الملف tdb ولا اعرف ماذا افعل


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (4 سبتمبر 2007)

اسف على الخطأ ((((( بترك))))) ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ> ((((( بارك)))))


----------



## saloha (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## مهندسة2007 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الرجاء إعادة رفع الملف الثالث وملف الtdb لانه تم مسحه من مكان التحميل 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس أسامة (4 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم:
كل الشكر على هذا البرنامج الرائع و لكن لسوء الحظ فقد قام موقع طق طق ( بم :73: ) بمسح جميع الملفات. لذلك نرجو منك إعادة تحميل الملفات التي كانت موجودة على الموقع السابق و بإمكانك الاستعانة ب rapishare or migaupload مع جزيل الشكر سلفاً.


----------



## باسم مرزوق (7 سبتمبر 2007)

_الف شكر اخ:31: ى الكريم_


----------



## mazspl (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي على البرنامج 
بس يا ريت تعيد تحميل الملف الثالث على اي موقع تحميل ثاني غير طق طق لانه الموقع مسح جميع الملفات الموجودة في الموقع 

ومشكور اخي على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## وائل احمد الكومى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*تعرف على وزارة النقل والمواصفات السعودية*

:1: ارجو الدعاء والهداية كما ارجوا ان يكون هذا الموقع نافع باذن الله تعالى 
http://www.moc.gov.sa/L_Mowasafat.asp


----------



## mask911 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## albraa (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*يا ريت تعيد تحميل الملف الثالث على اي موقع تحميل ثاني*

يا ريت تعيد تحميل الملف الثالث على اي موقع تحميل ثاني


----------



## المهندس أسامة (11 سبتمبر 2007)

نأمل من المشرفين الكرام أو الزملاء الأعزاء إعادة تحميل الملف مع كل الشكر و التقدير لكم و للأخ صاحب الموضوع


----------



## aalgezewi (19 سبتمبر 2007)

يا ريت تعيد تحميل الملف الثالث


----------



## حسام الديزل (22 سبتمبر 2007)

اخى تم تجديد موقع طق طق وتم مسح جميع الملفات المرفوعه عليه
ارجو رفع الملف الثالث مره اخرى وشكرااا لك


----------



## g_madani (22 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا وانا الان احمل الملف


----------



## ISSEK (25 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام
شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## معماري ينبع (5 أكتوبر 2007)

محهود رائع


----------



## اعزاز المسلمية (15 أكتوبر 2007)

:69: وين الملف الثالث ؟؟ شكلوا محذوف !!
هيك يا أبو الشباب !!!
توصلنا لنص البير و تقطع الحبل فينا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## مدرس مساحة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك, لقد تم تحميل الملف الاول و الثاني و لكن تم حذف الملف الثالث من موقع طق طق. يرجى اعادة رفع الملف الثالث بالسرعة الممكنة لتعم الفائدة مع الشكر الجزيل مرة اخرى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## talaatharizi (16 أكتوبر 2007)

أخى العزيز
أولاً مشكور على المجهود الرائع الذى تقوم به
ثانيا قمت بإتباع جميع الخطوات المذكورة وبإنتظار تنزيل الملف الأخير حتى يكتمل العمل
جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لإستكمال العمل


----------



## MOTAZ73 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## MOTAZ73 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## hasanat75 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبو ماجد (21 أكتوبر 2007)

بالبداية أقدم أعتذاري فعلياً على التأخير الكبير 
http://upload.9q9q.net/file/PqOB74wutTO/Tdb.zip.html-Accounting.html
هذا رابط تحميل الجزء الثالث ... كما أكرر أتعذاري على التأخير 
راجي من الله سبحانه الفائدة للجميع ...


----------



## ياقوت على (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
مشكور على المجهود ولكن الملف الخاص بالمجلد Tdb غير موجود
نرجو اضافته حتى يكتمل
مشكور كتير


----------



## اياد الكوز (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذا البرنامج الرائع
البرنامج اشتغل تمام مشكور


----------



## عبادي2004 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*يعطيك العافية*

يعطيك العافية والف الف شكر


----------



## أبو ماجد (23 أكتوبر 2007)

للتنويه بقية الأجزاء الخاصة بالملف الأخير 
موجودة في المشاركة الأولى 
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالاستفادة من البرنامج


----------



## المهندس الهلالي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمدعباس79 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*احصل على خريطة العالم*

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــور أخى الفاضل الكريم لكن يبقى الجزء 3 تحن بالانتظار​


----------



## أبو ماجد (26 أكتوبر 2007)

البرنامج مكون من ثلاث ملفات : الروابط على الشكل التالي 
الجزء الأول 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=14470&d=1174763478
الجزء الثاني 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=14529&d=1174848681
الجزء الثالث 
http://upload.9q9q.net/file/PqOB74wutTO/Tdb.zip.html-Accounting.html
وبعد تحميل الملفات الثلاثة سيعمل البرنامج بإذن الله 
لاتنسونا من الدعاء راجين من الله للجميع الاستفادة ...
صورة للبرنامج بعد التحميل ... 
http://upload.9q9q.net/image/Z0YKlJnLKFC/map-squrce.bmp.html


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## صلاح أبو محمد (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراٌ جزيلاً لك أخي أبو ماجد​


----------



## م.ايمن حسام (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخي ...

وجاري التحميل .......


----------



## صائب العربي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## ابو آمنة (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*المهندس أبو آمنة*

هل ضاع الملف الثالث؟؟


----------



## احمد صلاح الطاهر (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## swahabe (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى العزيز وسلمت يداك


----------



## الياس قمصية (6 ديسمبر 2007)

كيف استطيع الحصول على الخارطة وين الرابط
وشكرا


----------



## الياس قمصية (6 ديسمبر 2007)

قمت بتنزيل الملفات الموجودة وبانتظار الباقي
شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## نائل العوضي مصطفي (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا.ممكن سؤال


----------



## نائل العوضي مصطفي (6 ديسمبر 2007)

لو طبقة الاسفلت واحدة بسمك6 سم تفضل أن تكون wearingولا base


----------



## الياس قمصية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

لازلت بانتظار الملفات


----------



## new daz (15 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيييييك.. تحياتي.


----------



## أبو ماجد (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*إعادة توجيه روابط تحميل الملفات*



أبو ماجد قال:


> البرنامج مكون من ثلاث ملفات : الروابط على الشكل التالي
> الجزء الأول
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=14470&d=1174763478
> الجزء الثاني
> ...



كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 ديسمبر 2007)

شكر علي هذا المجهود


----------



## ايمن جمال (26 ديسمبر 2007)

متشكر جدا يا اخي


----------



## المهندس النحيف (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## hadri (8 مايو 2008)

فالشكرلك مقدما


----------



## اشرف محروس (10 مايو 2008)

نرجو من الاخوة تحميل الملف الثالث
وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (10 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## salheih (10 مايو 2008)

ارجو اعادة تحميل الملف الثالث لانه قد تم مسحه من الموقع


----------



## وليد شكرى الطحان (10 مايو 2008)

مشكور ....

الله يبارك فيك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويسعدك الله فى الدنيا والاخره
:28:


----------



## وليد شكرى الطحان (10 مايو 2008)

:63:شكرا لك وننتظر الملف الثالث
وجزاكم الله خيرا :77:


----------



## اسعد الجابري (12 مايو 2008)

ارجو اعادة تحميل الملف الثالث

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## س ا ر ه (12 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هدا البرنامج


----------



## عزمي حماد (14 مايو 2008)

الرجاء من الاخوان الذين نزلوا الجزء الثالث أن يعيدوا رفعه على الموقع لتعم الفائدة
مع شكري الجزيل للأخ أبو ماجد


----------



## ابا سمير (25 مايو 2008)

اين الملف Tdb


----------



## eisa (25 مايو 2008)

نحن في الانتظار بارك الله فيك والغاليين عليك


----------



## ابا سمير (27 مايو 2008)

مشكور أخي 
لكن نحتاج إلى ملف Tdb


----------



## عصام كيلانى (28 مايو 2008)

يجزاكم الله خير ولكن كيف يتم التحميل


----------



## maro252 (30 مايو 2008)

يا عم إرحم الناس كفاية ذل بقى وحمل الملف الثالث .....

يا أخى أنت كرهتنا فى كل البرامج والله العظيم ... يا سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتر


----------



## محمد رواقه (31 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ------وشكرا على البرنامج---------------------:16:


----------



## وليد شكرى الطحان (31 مايو 2008)

*مشـــــكور*

مشـــكور اخى العزير وبارك الله فيك على الانجاز ودام عليك التفوق والنجاح


----------



## فراس76 (1 يونيو 2008)

ممنون لك اخي العزيز...........


----------



## عاشقة العيون (1 يونيو 2008)

كويس منك هذا الموضوع


----------



## g_madani (2 يونيو 2008)

لم استطيع تحميل الملف الثالث لانه تم حذف جميع الملفات من موقع طق طق


----------



## khaledGCV (4 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم 
حمل الملف الثالث pleeeease


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم أعضاء المنتدى الرجاء إعادة رفع الملف الثالث


----------



## فراس الغلامي (17 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد_غاندي (18 يونيو 2008)

مشـــكور اخى العزير وبارك الله فيك على الانجاز


----------



## أبو باسل أ (18 يونيو 2008)

أرجو من كل من حمل الملف الثالث أن يعيد تحميله مأجورا إن شاء الله وجزى الله خيرا صاحب البرنامج أبو ماجد على جهده ومحاولاته لرفع برنامج الخريطة


----------



## رضا خيواني (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود لو بتريد تكمل خيرك الحق لنا الملف الثالث


----------



## الهزاز (19 يونيو 2008)

جميل ـــ جداً


----------



## ابومحمدعمر (20 يونيو 2008)

نرجو منك شرح كيفية فك الملفات الى ملف واحد


----------



## القرضي (20 يونيو 2008)

متشكر على البرنامج


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (21 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي
نرجوا منك تحميل الملف الثالث
مشكووووووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ROUDS (23 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
واضم صوتى لكل ما طالب باعاده رفع الملف الثالث
واليك اخى هذا الموضوع الذى يضم شرح برنامج رائع لرفع الملفات على عده مواقع وله مميزات اخرى عديده
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86454.html


----------



## محمد الفجال (27 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا ابو ماجد

الملف الرابط الثالث لايعمل


----------



## وائل احمد الكومى (27 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامرمحمدحامد (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي (م/تامر) جديد


----------



## تامرمحمدحامد (30 يونيو 2008)

لوسمحت انا مش لاقى الا ملفين فقط فين ملف tdb ضرووووووووووري


----------



## فراس الغلامي (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك مطلوب الج


----------



## خالد جهاد محمود (19 يوليو 2008)

ان التاخير فى رفع الملف الاخير يدل على عدم الجديه وارجو تدخل الاداره لتمنع هذه المشاركات الهذليه


----------



## احمد فكرى السمرى (26 يوليو 2008)

مقدما.ه بعد فالشكرلك مقدما.


----------



## الشحبي (26 يوليو 2008)

تكفى أعجل علينا الله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## danty (28 يوليو 2008)

وين بقيه الفايلات


----------



## اياد العبودي (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور بس وين البقية


----------



## عقل عراقي (29 يوليو 2008)

where is the last file?


----------



## احمد بسيونى شهاب (29 يوليو 2008)

hghggghcgh


----------



## شبكة المهندس المصر (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين علي كل حال


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (29 يوليو 2008)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــور أخى الفاضل الكريم .*
*بانتظار باقى الملفات ............................*
__________________
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (29 يوليو 2008)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــور أخى الفاضل الكريم .*
*بانتظار باقى الملفات ............................*
__________________
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (29 يوليو 2008)




----------



## مصطفى الجمل (29 يوليو 2008)




----------



## أبو ماجد (18 أغسطس 2008)

الملف الأخير وهذا الرابط
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=3577cde6f3b2f305e94e6e22a1b35c37


----------



## Sherko (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا أخي و لكن أين ملف Tdb
تقبل تحياتي
شيركو حسين 
كردستان _العراق


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Sherko (20 أغسطس 2008)

أخي العزيز أبو ماجد
شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع ، أدعولك بالعمر المديد .
لقد نصبت البرنامج و يعمل عندي و هو رائع فعلا خصوصا مع Garmin GPS و لكن هنالك مشكلة بسيطة ، عند تكبير البرنامج فانه يسأل عن ملف 04308854.img في مجلد g/world map و أنه غير موجود فعلا .
هل يمكن أن تدلني كيف أجد الملف و تقبل شكري الجزيل مسبقا.
شيركو حسين 
كردستان _ العراق


----------



## ماهرحسن (22 أغسطس 2008)

جاري التحميل شكرا


----------



## ماهرحسن (22 أغسطس 2008)

فى مشكله فى المللف الثالث


----------



## ماهرحسن (22 أغسطس 2008)

متنتاليلبلاتنمككمنتالبيسيبلاتنمكط\طكمنتالبيسيبلاتنمكط


----------



## ماهرحسن (22 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ماهرحسن (22 أغسطس 2008)

اضم صوتى للمطالبين بالملف الثالث بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ماهرحسن (22 أغسطس 2008)

اين االتكمله بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبو ماجد (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكراَ لمن مر على الموضوع 
وإليكم رابط الملف الثالث 
مره اخرى
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=3577cde6f3b2f305e94e6e22a1b35c37


----------



## Sherko (22 أغسطس 2008)

أخي أبو ماجد
تسلم يداك على هذا البرنامج الرائع، و للأسف هنالك خطا بسيط ، عند تكبير الخارطة يطلب البرنامج ملف 04308854.img في مجلد worldmap و هو غير موجود فعلا . كيف يمكن التغلب على هذه المشكلة ، جزاكم الله خيرا.
شيركو حسين 
كردستان _العراق


----------



## الجراحة (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اضم صوتى للمطالبين بالملف الثالث بارك الله فيكم
فى مشكله فى المللف الثالث


----------



## عمدة المساحه (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا علي مجهودك وادعو الله ان يجزيك خيرا


----------



## مصطفي مجدي محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اهين يا شباب الله يعينكم


----------



## مصطفي مجدي محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اسف بس لازم اقوم ب 30 ماشركة لسهولة استقبال رسايلي علي المنتدي


----------



## مصطفي مجدي محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ااسف بس لازم اقوم ب 30 ماشركة لسهولة استقبال رسايلي علي المنتدي


----------



## مصطفي مجدي محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

انا مصطفي مهندس مدني اعمل بالسعودية هذا ميلي للي بيده اي مساعدةelabd_lelah_mostafa***********


----------



## مصطفي مجدي محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اظاهر ان هاذها قبل ما اكمل ال30 مشاركة


----------



## مصطفي مجدي محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ابلابلابلابلابلابلابلا


----------



## مصطفي مجدي محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

لبابلاباااففغقفتعغتنهع


----------



## مصطفي مجدي محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

تاونا ىرىلالؤررلاؤرلاؤ


----------



## مصطفي مجدي محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

لبتلفغفقالارؤلاؤرىىىىىىىىىىلا


----------



## مصطفي مجدي محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

توةاتاتناتنلتلاتالتلاننناتع


----------



## مصطفي مجدي محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ابلالبابلابلابلابلابلابلاتتاوانو


----------



## مصطفي مجدي محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

هعغهعغفعغعفقفغقفغ


----------



## مصطفي مجدي محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ةتاةنتانتاونومتنمزمنتزااللاتا


----------



## مصطفي مجدي محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

موش ممكن كدة 30 رسالة كتييييييييير قوي


----------



## مصطفي مجدي محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

موش ممكن كدة 30 رسالة كتييييييييير قوي


----------



## حسن عرفات (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجوا من الاخوان المساعده بأنني لا استطيع تحميل الملف رقم ثلاثه ارجوا من الاخوان المساعده وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## garary (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ ابوماجد .ممكن تحميل المجلد Tdb لانى اضعت البرنامج حيث سبق وان تم تحميلة ، ولكن بسبب فورمات الجهاز ضيعت البرنامج.جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى شايب (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الملف الثااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالث ياغالى


----------



## المهندس ليبي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك يا أخي


----------



## عبدة شيخون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

لم استطع تحميل الملف الثالث ارجو ان تعطونى رابط يعمل للملف الثالث ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الهروج (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مادو سعيد (25 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو ماجد قال:


> احصل على خريطة العالم بالإحداثيات
> فك ضغط المجلد G ثم المجلد Tdb ثم المجلد Unitcode
> ضع المجد Tdbو المجلد Unitcode في المجلد G
> ثم من داخل ال G اعمل Setup وستحصل على برنامج له الميزات التالية :
> ...


 شكرا يا هندس بس الملف الثالث فين


----------



## مادو سعيد (25 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو ماجد قال:


> احصل على خريطة العالم بالإحداثيات
> فك ضغط المجلد G ثم المجلد Tdb ثم المجلد Unitcode
> ضع المجد Tdbو المجلد Unitcode في المجلد G
> ثم من داخل ال G اعمل Setup وستحصل على برنامج له الميزات التالية :
> ...


شكرا على هذة الجهود ولكن من 1ين يتم تنزيل


----------



## محمودعيدجاد (28 سبتمبر 2008)

نرجوا من الاخوه التعاون وعدم اخذ المعلومه والفرار دى مش طريقة ناس محترمه فى رفع الملف الثالث انا جربت كل الوصلات من صفحة 1 الى 16 وهى جميعا لا تعمل نرجوا المساعده ورفع الملف الثالث شكرا ياحضرات


----------



## aselimeng (7 أكتوبر 2008)

حرااااااااااااام بجد محدش عارف يرفع الملف الثالث على سيرفر عدل الكل بيختار سيرفرات مش عارف بيجيبوها منين وبعدين الملف صغير مش كبير اومال لو بترفعوا ملف 1 جيجا كنتوا عاملتوا ايه


----------



## المهندس احمد عادل (7 أكتوبر 2008)

كمل ملفاتك


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور على هذا المجهود والحرص على إيصال العلم


----------



## جوده2005 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

البرنامج لا يكمل التنصيب ويظر رساله خطا ....هل يحتاج الملف الثالث لكى يتم تنصيبه؟


----------



## ماجدامام (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوة الذين دلو على الرابط للملف الثالث tdb يدخل على موقع طق طق ولااجد به داون لوود بل العكس وهو اب لوود ارجو التوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجدامام (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاخوة الذين دلو على الرابط للملف الثالث tdb يدخل على موقع طق طق ولااجد به داون لوود بل العكس وهو اب لوود ارجو التوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ماجدامام (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاخوة الذين دلو على الرابط للملف الثالث tdb يدخل على موقع طق طق ولااجد به داون لوود بل العكس وهو اب لوود ارجو التوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## خابور (13 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم ماجد الملف الثالث غير موجود الرجاء تحميله على اي موقع اخر لانه الموقع هذا يحذف الملفات خلال اوقات قصيرة وان كان في تلك الموقع منفعة لما سمي بالتق تق


----------



## ابو ايمن العراقي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
لحد الان لا اتمكن من تحميل المجلد الثالث من مركز طق طق ، حيث لا استدل في صفحة طق طق على الآيكونة الصحيحة للتحميل.
اتمنى مساعدتكم.
مع الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## elsayed osman (14 نوفمبر 2008)

Hallooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mhindawi (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الحمد لله لق فتت كامل الموضع وتصفحت كل الصفحات ولم أجد ما النتيجة . مضيعة وقت


----------



## موفق بحلاق (5 ديسمبر 2008)

يا أخي ضيعت وقتنا من أجل الملف وهو غير موجود في كل الروابط التي ذكرتها والأعمال بخواتيمها


----------



## مساح محترف (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووور
اين الملف الثالث 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (6 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكرك على مجهوداتك القيمة وبارك الله فيك أيها الأخ الكريم


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكني لم أستطع تحميل الملف الثالث tbd فأرجو رفع هذا الملف كما رفعت الملفين السابقين وشكرا


----------



## eng: issa (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على كل حال لكن اين المجلد tdb


----------



## mahmoud medhat (9 ديسمبر 2008)

يدينا ويديك طوله العمررررررررررررر


----------



## مصعب العراقي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير , شكراً جزيلاً...


----------



## sabryano (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير بس ياريت الملف الثالث


----------



## نجيب 8000 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير
نرجو من المهندسين رفع الملف الثالث علي ربط جديد


----------



## امير عوض (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الملف الثالث فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## eng: issa (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وين الملف التالت


----------



## امير عوض (11 ديسمبر 2008)

اذا ممكن يا اخي ترفع الملف الاخر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hassan ro (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
رجاء وضع رابط للبرنامج للتحميل مباشرة 
شكرا


----------



## كسيلة (13 ديسمبر 2008)

salamoualaykoum 
la youjad hada al milaf attalit
laboudda ana al mohandes al fadel yajido souuba fi tahmiilihi 
al barnamaj howa :mine charikati garmin ala ma yabdou adaaouu hada arrbit laallaho yanfaa:
*MapSource software version 6.14.1 *

as of July 18, 2008
*Download (59.65 MB)*

View download instructions and system requirements
*Notes:*


WARNING: This software will not work unless you already own a MapSource product.
This version of MapSource no longer supports Windows 98, Windows Me, and Windows NT.
Works with Windows Vista.


----------



## abdoegypt (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو ماجد (14 ديسمبر 2008)

عذراً من الأصدقاء الكرام وإليكم رابط الملف الثالث
http://www.gulfup.com/dldpxW75638.zip.html


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل 
جزاك الله خيرايا أبو ماجد
وننتظر المزيد إن شاء الله


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي الفاضل 
فيه مشكلة في الرابط 
ممكن تنزل الملف على رابط اخر


----------



## أبو ماجد (20 ديسمبر 2008)

عذراً من الأصدقاء الكرام وإليكم رابط الملف الثالث هذا الرابط على موقع آخر
http://file12.9q9q.net/Download/38137157/Tdb.zip.html


----------



## نجيب 8000 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور أبوماجد
جري التحميل 
نرجو وضع معلومات اكثر عن البرنامج


----------



## yaser alhelal (21 ديسمبر 2008)

يا أخي الكريم بارك الله لك على مجهودك العظيم و نشكر لك محاولاتك


----------



## yaser alhelal (21 ديسمبر 2008)

يا أخي الكريم بارك الله لك على مجهودك العظيم و نشكر لك محاولاتك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير
اخي ارجو رفع الملف الثالث على موقع جيد لقد حاولت عدة مرات ولم افلح في تنزيله من الموقع طق طق
او ارجو من اي اخ نزل الملف الثالث ان ينزله للتحميل
مع جزيل الشكر للجميع


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخ ابو ماجد نحن في انتضار الملف الثالث على اي موقع جيد يرجى رفعه
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (21 يناير 2009)

الأخ أبو ماجد
جزاك الله خيرا 
لقد قمت بتنزيل الملفات ..... شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## أبو الروش (24 يناير 2009)

جاري التحميل
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ramadan250 (25 يناير 2009)

مشكوووور يا اخى الفاضل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس جيوتكنيك (25 يناير 2009)

اخ ابو ماجد نحن في انتظار الملف الثالث على اي موقع جيد يرجى رفعه
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ROUDS (30 يناير 2009)

الاخوه الكرام رجاء 
لقد قمت بتحميل الملف الثالث ولكنه تالف ولا استطيع فك ضغطه 
برجاء لمن استطاع تحميله او الاخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع ابوماجد 
برجاء رفعه مره اخى
وجزاكم جميعا الخير الكثير او ارساله على الاميل
rouds2000
ات جاميل


----------



## aree_79 (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## sosohoho (17 فبراير 2010)

الرابط الثالث غير شغال يا جماعة


----------



## روني اوسو (17 فبراير 2010)

الملف غير موجود يرجى وضعه في موقع جيد


----------



## sosohoho (17 فبراير 2010)

الرابط الثالث غير شغال ارجو من الا خ رفعة مرة ثانية مع التقدير شكرا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (18 فبراير 2010)

اخيرا وصلت للصفحة رقم 28 ولم اتمكن من تحميل الملف الثالث ولكنى تدربت جيدا على الصبر وشكرا على كل حال يا اخ ماجد على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## abedsarisi (21 فبراير 2010)

مساء الخير ........................ يا اخي هلكتنا لو اخذناها مشي كان حصلنا الاحداثيات ......وين الجزء الثالث


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (21 فبراير 2010)

منتظرين اهو


----------



## محمد أحمد المحمد (21 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير وانشالله دوام الصحة لكم


----------



## سائد عصيدة (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا
مع السلامة


----------



## مبارك محمد قبيل (22 مارس 2010)

_جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_


----------



## اللوزالشمالي (22 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدمحمد هندى (22 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## gattal123 (22 مارس 2010)

مشكككووووووووووووووووووووور أخي


----------



## gattal123 (22 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سائد عصيدة (23 مارس 2010)

يسلمو وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع
مع السلامة


----------



## انس طعمة (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور استاذنا الكبير على البرنامج الرائع والله يجذيك الخير


----------



## أبو ماجد (23 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لمن مر على البرنامج وحمله واستفاد منه وأنا جاهز لأي استفسار


----------



## السنوسى محمد (24 مارس 2010)

سلامات لوسمحتواممكن برنامج 
Profiler 1.50 ووشكرا


----------



## سائد عصيدة (24 مارس 2010)

ممكن تبعثوا الثلاث برامج لكي نتمكن من تنزيل خريطة العالم بالاحداثيات
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## uyjhmn (25 مارس 2010)

ابا سمير قال:


> مشكور أخي
> لكن نحتاج إلى ملف tdb


 اين الملف الثالث


----------



## ريان الموسى (26 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## babankarey (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرزاق قلعه جي (26 مارس 2010)

*سوريا حلب*

نشكركم جدا"على هذا الموقع وعلى كل المساهمات من الزملاء الكرام:77:


----------



## hopakhalifa (26 مارس 2010)

يا اخى والله رغم مجهودك الوافر بس عيب عليك لما تكون مهندس ومتعرفش ترفع الملف الثالث على موقع محترم زى ميديا فاير او رابيدشير او تو شيرد او غيرها وكتي رمن المواقع المحترمة عيب.


----------



## محمد الحارث (31 مارس 2010)

thank you , it is great


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (31 مارس 2010)

ياريس جزاك الله خيرا لاكن خلى بالك من مخارج الالفاظ عشان بتفرق قول (ان شاء الله ) مش انشاء .. لان فى فرق بين الانشاء والمشيئه وجزاك الله خيرا وارجو ان تتقبل توضيحى بصدر رحب اخوك فى الله احمد حسن


----------



## abdulrahim-jumaa (21 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية يا أخ أبو ماجد 

بس ياريت ترفع الملف الثالث لأن ما قدرنا نحمله ... أو أي واحد من الأخوة اللي حملوا الملف إنهم يرفعونه 

وشكرا ......


----------



## samin2000 (22 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعة الخير ياريت تنزيل الملف الثالث للضرورة 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## NOORALDIN (29 أبريل 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووورر*​


----------



## خابور (29 أبريل 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده .....سبحان الله العظيم
لا الـــــه الا اللـــــه عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون


----------



## خابور (29 أبريل 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل من لديه الجزء الثالث او البرنامج كله ان يرفعها لنا ولكم الشكر


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## laiouni (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا اخي الملف الثالث من فضلكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السيدصبحى (30 أبريل 2010)

شئ رائع


----------



## لهون لهونى (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله يا اخى العزيز


----------



## proslee (30 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك لك:75:


----------



## محمد عميرة (3 مايو 2010)

Thanks for all


----------



## NOORALDIN (4 مايو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووورر*​


----------



## NOORALDIN (4 مايو 2010)

البرنامج مش شغال

مش عارف ليه


----------



## منصور محمود ج (4 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## منصور محمود ج (4 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابن فضلان (4 مايو 2010)

علقتنا وما ارحتنا


----------



## sammy2 (4 مايو 2010)

ممتاز يلا بنعطيها لشباب gis
شكرا اكتير


----------



## gon23 (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذها المجهود ولكن الملف الثالث لا يمكن تحميل


----------



## خميس الزاوى (16 مايو 2010)

أدعو الله لكم جميعا بالتوفيق


----------



## خميس الزاوى (16 مايو 2010)

*مصر - أسيوط*

وفقكم الله


----------



## BEBO81 (1 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## has2006 (1 يونيو 2010)

من اغرب المواضيع التي قراتها
تاريخ بداية الموضوع هو 23/3/2007
وما زالت هناك طلبات
ليس تقليلا من قيمة مشاركة ابوماجد
لكن هل يستحق البرنامج كل هذا العناء؟
ارجو الاجابة ممن جرب البرنامج
شكرا للجميع


----------



## amrelsayed (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kareem moh (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

جاري التحميل


----------



## هشام راغب (13 يونيو 2010)

شكر ا لك جاري التنزيل


----------



## ارشد عماد (5 يوليو 2010)

الملف غير شغال


----------



## ناجي عزمي (5 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## أبو ماجد (5 يوليو 2010)

غداً إنشاء الله سأعيد تحميل البرنامج من جديد


----------



## أبو ماجد (6 يوليو 2010)

احصل على خريطة العالم بالإحداثيات 
فك ضغط المجلد G ثم المجلد Tdb ثم المجلد UnitCode
ضع المجد Tdbو المجلد UnitCode في المجلد G
ثم من داخل ال G اعمل SETUP وستحصل على برنامج له الميزات التالية :

1- برنامج من خلاله تحصل على احداثيات أي نقطة 
2- ممكن تحويل أحداثيات من أي جملة احداثيات إلى جملة أخرى
3- ممكن أن تأخذ احداثات بواسطة gps وتنقلها مباشرة على الخريطة وتعرف موقها
4- ممكن أن تحفظ الملف من البرنامج على DXF فترسم النقاط على الأوتوكاد
لكن يلزم برنامج update map source سوف أحملة عما قريب من أجل ادخال واخراج 
النقاط من GPS إلى الكمبيوتر
رابط المجلد الأول
http://www.4shared.com/file/k7XQnARE/G__.html
رابط الملف الثاني
http://www.4shared.com/file/k7XQnARE/G__.html
رابط الملف الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/k7XQnARE/G__.html
وهذا برنامج update
http://www.4shared.com/file/s8PeNYbL/ms406usb.html

وهذا ملف شرح البرنامج

http://www.4shared.com/file/k9pS9RR6/MAP.html

الرجاء الدعاء لكل من يستفيد من البرنامج


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الصمت الدافي (7 يوليو 2010)

اخي الشكر الجزيل لك ولمجهودك المتواضع على هذا البرنامج الرائع والمميز ..

ولكني قبل قليل قمت بتنزيله اكثر من مرة ... ولكن يوجد هنا خطأ في التنزيل كما هو موضح بالرابط المرفق 


http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/01686/pimgtcp1c7be.bmp

أرجو منك حضرتك او ممن واجه نفس المشكلة ان يوضح لي الامر .. وما هو الحل المناسب ...

وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## أبو ماجد (7 يوليو 2010)

أخي الكريم الصمت الدافي جميع الروابط فعالة والخطأ من عندك
ولك الشكر


----------



## خاره هيوا (7 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين والله مشكورين بس اريد ملف Tdbحتي الان ما حصلت عليه..........


----------



## الصمت الدافي (8 يوليو 2010)

أبو ماجد قال:


> أخي الكريم الصمت الدافي جميع الروابط فعالة والخطأ من عندك
> ولك الشكر


 

الروابط فعالة نعم وتم التنزيل ..

بس لما اعمل تثبيت او set up ... تظهر لي رسالة تفيد بانه هناك يوجد خطأ 

http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/01686/pimgtcp1c7be.bmp

لكم كل الشكر والاحترام​


----------



## الصمت الدافي (8 يوليو 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو ماجد (8 يوليو 2010)

المجلد التالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/KX2soA1E/Tdb.html


----------



## أبو ماجد (8 يوليو 2010)

أسف على الخطأ الرابط الأول تكرر وهذا التصحيح
احصل على خريطة العالم بالإحداثيات 
فك ضغط المجلد G ثم المجلد Tdb ثم المجلد UnitCode
ضع المجد Tdbو المجلد UnitCode في المجلد G
ثم من داخل ال G اعمل SETUP وستحصل على برنامج له الميزات التالية :

1- برنامج من خلاله تحصل على احداثيات أي نقطة 
2- ممكن تحويل أحداثيات من أي جملة احداثيات إلى جملة أخرى
3- ممكن أن تأخذ احداثات بواسطة gps وتنقلها مباشرة على الخريطة وتعرف موقها
4- ممكن أن تحفظ الملف من البرنامج على DXF فترسم النقاط على الأوتوكاد
لكن يلزم برنامج update map source سوف أحملة عما قريب من أجل ادخال واخراج 
النقاط من GPS إلى الكمبيوتر
رابط المجلد الأول
http://www.4shared.com/file/k7XQnARE/G__.html
رابط الملف الثاني

<a href="http://www.4shared.com/file/_yb8UT_w/UnitCode.html" target=_blank>UnitCode.zip</a>

رابط الملف الثالث

<a href="http://www.4shared.com/file/KX2soA1E/Tdb.html" target=_blank>Tdb.zip</a>

وهذا برنامج update
http://www.4shared.com/file/s8PeNYbL/ms406usb.html

وهذا ملف شرح البرنامج

http://www.4shared.com/file/k9pS9RR6/MAP.html

الرجاء الدعاء لكل من يستفيد من البرنامج


----------



## أبو ماجد (8 يوليو 2010)

أسف على الخطأ الرابط الأول تكرر وهذا التصحيح
احصل على خريطة العالم بالإحداثيات 
فك ضغط المجلد G ثم المجلد Tdb ثم المجلد UnitCode
ضع المجد Tdbو المجلد UnitCode في المجلد G
ثم من داخل ال G اعمل SETUP وستحصل على برنامج له الميزات التالية :

1- برنامج من خلاله تحصل على احداثيات أي نقطة 
2- ممكن تحويل أحداثيات من أي جملة احداثيات إلى جملة أخرى
3- ممكن أن تأخذ احداثات بواسطة gps وتنقلها مباشرة على الخريطة وتعرف موقها
4- ممكن أن تحفظ الملف من البرنامج على DXF فترسم النقاط على الأوتوكاد
لكن يلزم برنامج update map source سوف أحملة عما قريب من أجل ادخال واخراج 
النقاط من GPS إلى الكمبيوتر
رابط المجلد الأول
http://www.4shared.com/file/k7XQnARE/G__.html
رابط المجلد الثاني
http://www.4shared.com/file/_yb8UT_w/UnitCode.html
رابط المجلد الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/KX2soA1E/Tdb.html
اسف مرة ثانية على الخطأ


----------



## خاره هيوا (9 يوليو 2010)

تم تحميل جميع الملفات ادعوا من الله عز وجل الصحة و العافية لكل فاعل خير..........


----------



## منصور محمود ج (9 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن هناك خطأ في التنصيب


----------



## aree_79 (10 يوليو 2010)

الملف لا يعمل يا وردة


----------



## احمد سعيد2 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير جارى التحميل وكل عام واسره الموقع ورواده جميعا بخير


----------



## zxzx_0007 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وفقك الله


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م هلال علي (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وعايزين الباقي


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (7 يناير 2011)

ملف التنزيل وين يا باش مهندس


----------



## sasaa200 (8 يناير 2011)

فين باقى الملفات لو سمحت علشان التحميل يكتمل وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## engwaelecg (9 يناير 2011)

we hope to complete the source


----------



## mohamedazab (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رعد اسحق (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا والله يوفق في اعمالك


----------



## بسام اليمني (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ROUDS (11 يناير 2011)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد الكبير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
لى عندك لو تكرمت استفسار بسيط وهو اننى حاولت تغير map dutam لكنى لم استطيع حيث تخرج لى رساله تقول please anter a number ارجوا منك توضيح ما السبب 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_bashir (23 أبريل 2011)

شباب انا عضو جديد وحملت كل ملفات البرنامج ماعدا الملف الأخير Tdb ياريت اللى يقدر يحملة من جديد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng_bashir (23 أبريل 2011)

لقد بحثت ووجدت كامل الملف في الرابط التالي
http://www.4shared.com/dir/Pb3eKujj/sharing.html


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (23 أبريل 2011)

اخى الكريم سلمت يداك بس بصراحه تعبتنى وانا ببحث عن الملف الثالث ولم استطيع تحميله عموما جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## youssryali (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيرا


----------



## فيصل الشريف (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## علاء يوسف (25 أبريل 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## علاء يوسف (25 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الشامى (25 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مشكور جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## mazen khanfer (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين بس وصلت للصفحة 37 وانا مش قادر احصل على الملف الثالث 
(الصبر جميل....................... )


----------



## كريم ناجي الزيدي (27 أبريل 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششكور اخي


----------



## damiche3 (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
الملف الثالث غير موجود المرجو من الإخوة أن يحاول تحميله من جديد


----------



## damiche3 (27 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع مدرج مند 2007 و نحن الآن 2001 فيستحسن إعادة رفع الملف أو حدفه نهائيا حتى لا يتم التهكم علينا بهدا الشكل بتصفح أكثر من 37 صفحة دون جدوى


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (27 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الحلفاوي (27 أبريل 2011)

جاري التحميل مشكور يا هندسه


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## CheMonier (28 أبريل 2011)

عديت فى الموضوع ده على اربع سنين الناس بتعانى عشان تحمل الملف الثالث 

ارجوا رفع الملف الثالث 
ميديا فاير 
رابيد شير 
تو شيرد
ميجا ابلود


----------



## م قاسم محمد (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكور وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## Nizar Urmany (29 أبريل 2011)

الانتظار


----------



## عبدالرحمن العنزي (29 أبريل 2011)

ألأخوة الأعضاء السلام عليكم الرجاء ممن لديه فكرة عن نظرية عمل كاشف الألغام إرسالها إلي بسرعة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## العسيلاتى (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## azizs350 (29 أبريل 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووورر*


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## نجانجا (7 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## عاصم المساح (9 مايو 2011)

جمبل جمال ملوش مثال ولا فى الخيال


----------



## thaher (12 يونيو 2011)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## elfaki (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## qusay11 (6 يناير 2012)

جزيل الشكر وحفظك الله


----------



## م قاسم محمد (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فالكون (8 يناير 2012)

اين باقى الملفات


----------



## أبو ماجد (9 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً لكل من مر على الموضوع


----------



## علي الحطامي (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا ياباشا


----------



## طريق الهندسة (23 يناير 2012)

ممكن رفع الملف الثالث 
من صاحب الموضوع او المشرف او احد الاعضاء
جزاكم الله خيرا
في الانتظار


----------



## samy0001 (24 يناير 2012)

موضوع غريب جدا بس انا حبيت احي ابو ماجد علي طوله باله من 2007 ل2012 وهو صابر وحمل الملف الثالث فوق العشر مرات ولليوم مش عارفين انزله 

يعطيك العافيه خيو ابو ماجد 

وممكن اطلب منك طلب سخيف 

ممكن ترفع الملف الثالث:58::58::58:


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (24 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا باش مهندس وربنا يجزيك


----------



## m_elseefy (24 يناير 2012)

الملف الثالث لايعمل


----------



## m_elseefy (24 يناير 2012)

الرابط الثالث لايجيب


----------



## شادى حنفى (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
سيدى الكريم حفظك الله 
الله يرضى عليك ندرى ااننا اثقلنا عليك والله لكن الملف الثالث 
مش عرفين نوصله
كل ما ندخل على رابط يقول اتمسح او يكون فيى الرابط خطا
الله يرضى عليك انقذنى لانى طفشت والله 

دمتم بالف خير


----------



## شادى حنفى (25 يناير 2012)

السلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم

الرابط الثالث الله يرضى عليك

مافى اىرابط له علاقه بالملف الثالث شغال كلهم فيهم عطل 
الحقونا


----------



## محمد فرزات (25 يناير 2012)

الملف الثالث غير شغال نرجو إعادة رفعه و شكراً


----------



## أبو ماجد (25 يناير 2012)

شكراً لمن مر على الموضوع وإليكم الملفات الثلاثة
الربط الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/zip/V5jwczEa/Tdb.html

وهذا الرابط للملف الثاني
http://www.4shared.com/zip/VqWrmz9c/UnitCode.html

وذا الرابط للملف الأول

http://www.4shared.com/zip/3idOh6Ir/G__.html

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=49165&page=40#ixzz1kT79bFQ9

فك ضغط المجلد G ثم المجلد Tdb ثم المجلد UnitCode
ضع المجد Tdbو المجلد UnitCode في المجلد G
ثم من داخل ال G اعمل SETUP وستحصل على برنامج له الميزات التالية :

1- برنامج من خلاله تحصل على احداثيات أي نقطة
2- ممكن تحويل أحداثيات من أي جملة احداثيات إلى جملة أخرى
3- ممكن أن تأخذ احداثات بواسطة gps وتنقلها مباشرة على الخريطة وتعرف موقها
4- ممكن أن تحفظ الملف من البرنامج على DXF فترسم النقاط على الأوتوكاد
لكن يلزم برنامج update map source سوف أحملة عما قريب من أجل ادخال واخراج
النقاط من GPS إلى الكمبيوتر


----------



## m_elseefy (25 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 

جاري التحميل


----------



## aree_79 (28 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج الاكثر من رائع


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمود ابوفارة (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## احمد جي بي بي (19 فبراير 2012)

الخريطة كانت محميه اتمني فك الحماية عنها وشكرا


----------



## ادومة (19 فبراير 2012)

لم يعمل البرامج حتى الان لماذا


----------



## MOMENFD (19 فبراير 2012)

فعلا حرام عليك كنت نزل البرنامج كامل على اى اميل احد من الاخوه لدام مش عارف ترفعه كويسه البرنامج ناقص يا جميل بجد انت اخت زنوب اكتر من الحسنات الى كنت عايز تخدها سمحنى دى الحقيقه ونطلب من المسؤال عن المنتدى رفع الموضوع ده علشان كده عيب قوى وشكرا


----------



## MOMENFD (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للمنتدى من اجمل المنتدايات فعلا بارك الله فيكم وان شاء الله تكونوا من اوائل الفاعلين بالخير


----------



## م.سند الحمري (19 فبراير 2012)

اخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااا مشكور جدا جدا ياهندسة


----------



## ahmadalshatti (5 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## bas1977 (6 أبريل 2013)

الرجاء استخدام المواقع المعروفة لرفع الملفات مثل 4share , mediafire
والله تعبنا ونحنا ندور عالملف الثالث


----------



## bas1977 (6 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا تم التحميل اخيرا


----------

